
Debian testing Firefox-esr package - yyyk
https://packages.debian.org/bullseye/firefox-esr
======
yyyk
The point being is that the package is absurdly outdated (it isn't even the
last 68.x security release).

I don't see any point to using -testing if -stable gets all the security
hotfixes, and -unstable is more recent in general. But this still annoys me
enough to post on HN.

